# Whoa breaking



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

Since, im struggling to find a good dog trainer in eastern idaho, do any of you have any tips for whoa breaking dogs? My dogs have been through basic training and have been on several wild birds. Some points are great while at other times they break early. From what I've read it seems like they need to be whoa broke. Any suggestions would help.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

I will be starting this very soon with a dog i am training for someone. It's not too hard really. I use the e-collar and do some yard training for a couple weeks to teach whoa means whoa then i put them back on birds in launchers to put the whoa concept with the birds. I will be making some short videos of this and putting it on my web site so maybe that will help you. 

are you using birds with remote launchers? that is a BIG part of whoa training a dog, it's all in the timing when you launch the bird. My philosophy is whoa training is about 75% working off the natural pointing instinct and using fly away birds in launchers and 25% yard training on the command whoa.


----------

